# Varnyard Reds



## entropy (Aug 26, 2011)

Did anyone else order one? I put a payment down in April or May and haven't heard anything since the eggs were put in the incubator. I understand Bobby is busy, so the non response from him is somewhat expected, but I need to hear something so I know if I should keep or sell the setup I bought for him. Any info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## james.w (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you tried calling or emailing Bobby?


----------



## xocrieox (Aug 26, 2011)

You should definately call Bobby he will be able to answer your questions.


----------



## Vader (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a female red on order. Didn't even know the eggs were laid yet. haha
Keep it updated. I can't wait for my female to come in......super excited.


----------



## badboyinblue` (Aug 27, 2011)

wow why do i keep readin BAD things about Bobby. its seems hes not a very good person to deal with. i want to buy my first tegu and thought about going through him but i have changed my mind.


----------



## entropy (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't want to give the guy a bad rep. I know he's had a lot of issues this season, and with that many tegus to deal with I also understand how busy he is. However, I've emailed him several times and have also tried calling his number listed on Varnyard-herps.com several times. Always busy signal, never reach an answering machine. When he did write back a few months ago, he said the eggs were due to hatch in July/early August. Its almost September now. I'm posting on here about it because I have no other options... so I was wondering if anyone else possibly had an update to pass along. Apparently not. :/

Again, not trying to make Bobby look bad... I would just like to know what's up.


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 28, 2011)

I just saw this, I know its not mentioning Reds but Im sure to some degree it touches the lack of comunication topic, Bobby has been great to me and was always contactable. best of luck. http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?pid=94549#axzz1VHlaS7ZS


----------



## Vader (Aug 31, 2011)

When were they put in the incubator? 
3 months after that we should have babies!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 31, 2011)

You could try calling a few different times during the day. I'd also drop him a PM here and see if he doesn't notice the alert in his e-mail. Bobby is a straight up guy but this time of year is crazy busy. I was over there right before shipping time last year and he was getting calls left and right, usually spending quite a bit of time answering whatever questions people were asking.


----------



## Vader (Sep 1, 2011)

I think alot of people are just really excited about getting their babies and it may seem forever before getting them. Which could cause some issues. Bobby has been doing this a LONG time and I have never seen anything but good reviews on him. On top of that I want the best tegus around.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 1, 2011)

Ya gotta put yourself in that mans shoes for a moment, he's got all the breeders to take care of feed water clean up after then he's got all these eggs incubating and if the eggs have hatched he holds on to them for 3 weeks that's a lot of baby tegus to take care of, it seems like he just got done with all americans with shipping them out I could imagine how busy he is this time of year and as he mentioned I wanna say in may or june he doesn't have help this year. Everyone be patient good things come to those who wait


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 1, 2011)

When I talked to him not too long ago they were having a lot of storms down there and he said the phone line kept going out. So, if they're still having trouble with the phone I bet he's pretty backlogged on emails too.


----------



## tora (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, hurricanes will do that to you.


----------



## Vader (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone know when the eggs were put in the bator?


----------



## DireTrollJake (Sep 7, 2011)

I am in the same boat. I got an email from him months ago regarding the eggs being laid and a couple replies about hatching durations, and from there, I've emailed him twice in the last 2 weeks and just called and left a voicemail.

Getting a little worried now that I see this thread.


----------



## entropy (Sep 8, 2011)

*UPDATE*

Here is the copy/pasted email I received from Bobby about the reds on June 20th:

"Hi Melissa, they are in the incubator and are due to hatch the middle of next month.

Thanks, Bobby Hill, Owner,
www.Varnyard-Herps-Inc.com
www.TegusForSale.com
www.TeguTalk.com"

So according to Bobby, they were due to hatch mid July. It is approaching mid September, which means they are 2 months late. I have emailed him a total of four times since then beginning in mid July, have PMed him once on this website, and have called him repeatedly. I have left detailed answering machine messages on 2 different occasions, the last time being one week ago.

NO. ANSWER.

Just to give you an idea of how I'm approaching him, here are a few emails I sent him:

July 25th
Hey Again Bobby,

I'm just writing to see if I can get another update on the reds whenever you have a free moment. Hope all is well with you.

Sincerely, 
--
Melissa ****

Aug 10th
Hey Bobby,

I will be heading out on vacation soon and would like to know about
when I will be prompted to pay the other half. I will be away from
civilization and unreachable, so I might need to leave my information
with a friend who is tegu sitting while I'm away. I've also heard
rumors that you've had some issues this season, so I'm curious if that
effected the reds. Let me know when you get a chance. Thanks.

Sincerely,
Melissa ****


---------------

I know bobby is busy. I understand. But this is bad business. He is 2 months past the point that he said I should expect to hear from him again, and it is only natural to give someone an update on that. I have tried repeatedly on every medium I have to contact him. I am a very forgiving, understanding person... and if he would have said one thing, or perhaps simply posted an update for everyone on his website, I would be 100% satisfied. That is not the case, however. I know that many people have had great experiences with Bobby, and I wish that was the case with me.


----------



## tora (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah I agree totally. I wonder why he doesn't make 'mass updates' in regards to his babies. It would save people a lot of trouble, including himself.


----------



## james.w (Sep 8, 2011)

Check the second page on this link http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=9127&page=2. It explains a bit of what is going on. 

It definitely sucks waiting and not knowing what is going on.


----------



## roastedspleen (Sep 8, 2011)

i had a deposit on a black and white and have yet to get any messages? when do they usually hatch? bobby said around july augest and september but i dont have any news on mine


----------



## james.w (Sep 8, 2011)

roastedspleen said:


> i had a deposit on a black and white and have yet to get any messages? when do they usually hatch? bobby said around july augest and september but i dont have any news on mine



Bobby lost some B&Ws and the ones that made it have been shipped. You need to get in touch with him and find out whats going on.


----------



## roastedspleen (Sep 8, 2011)

i just sent an email to him a few moments ago regarding that and i will attempt calling him later


----------



## DireTrollJake (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeh...I've not even got an attempted contact since June 9th...I've emailed him Aug 15 and Sep 6, and called yesterday...


----------



## roastedspleen (Sep 8, 2011)

hes probably really busy right now so we cant expect him to be there to answer every call. also he lives in florida so you have to be careful what time you call him. i live in california so if i contacted him right now it would be 3:32 not 1:32


----------



## DireTrollJake (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeh I am the same time zone lol. And I understand what busy is but 2-3 months is excessive.


----------



## roastedspleen (Sep 8, 2011)

i know how you feel, iv been waiting forever! since june or maybe it was may. my dad has yet to help me start building a cage for the tegu.... the lazy bum!


----------



## DireTrollJake (Sep 8, 2011)

I've got mine lol


----------



## entropy (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a huge enclosure that I've had prepared all Summer. Since the reds are 2 months late and I've heard absolutely nothing about it, do you think its safe to assume I'm not getting a red and that I can sell the enclosure? My friend needs one for his new baby tegu, and it feels so pointless to have the enclosure. 2 months late is pretty late, right?


----------



## james.w (Sep 10, 2011)

I wouldn't sell the enclosure until you hear from Bobby that you aren't getting one. I don't think any of the reds have been shipped.


----------



## got10 (Sep 10, 2011)

[attachment=3217]


badboyinblue` said:


> wow why do i keep readin BAD things about Bobby. its seems hes not a very good person to deal with. i want to buy my first tegu and thought about going through him but i have changed my mind.



Didnt his reds lay late this season ?I have spoken to him on the phone many times and it has always been very informative .And I have called him just to ask for advice and he never rushed me off the phone . Call him and just ask whats going on with the eggs.The worse he can say is they went bad or he is waiting for them to hatch


----------



## entropy (Sep 22, 2011)

got10 said:


> badboyinblue` said:
> 
> 
> > wow why do i keep readin BAD things about Bobby. its seems hes not a very good person to deal with. i want to buy my first tegu and thought about going through him but i have changed my mind.
> ...



As I said before, I've called and left several messages over the past 3 months. No response via email nor phone.

Also, bump on this thread. I STILL have not heard anything. Anyone else with a red deposit hear anything?


----------



## glk832 (Oct 9, 2011)

Man thats crazy try underground reptiles..........


----------



## entropy (Oct 15, 2011)

Alright, so... where's my refund?


----------



## james.w (Oct 15, 2011)

I read in another post on here that the reds should be hatching in November. Not sure of the validity of this, but I understand your frustration. Good luck getting it resolved.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Oct 17, 2011)

Always remember. Patience is key


----------



## spark678 (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah well so is communication.


----------



## entropy (Oct 31, 2011)

Patience? I've been very patient for the past 7 months. Patiently awaiting a response from Bobby, after the tegus were 3 months overdue (from the date HE told me). Now I want my money back, since its obvious he isn't sending out red tegus. Sure, $125 isn't a whole lot of money, but I don't generally just give people $100 for nothing.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 31, 2011)

entropy said:


> Patience? I've been very patient for the past 7 months. Patiently awaiting a response from Bobby, after the tegus were 3 months overdue (from the date HE told me). Now I want my money back, since its obvious he isn't sending out red tegus. Sure, $125 isn't a whole lot of money, but I don't generally just give people $100 for nothing.



Wow, I saw you hadn't posted in a while, assumed you had heard back from him. That's just crazy, I would say email or call him, but he isn't responding to either.


----------



## entropy (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep, that's the problem. He won't respond to me. I tried filing a unrecieved items case with paypal against him, but if the transaction is older than 45 days you can't do it through paypal (since I put the deposit down in April, its too late).


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 31, 2011)

Well I've sent him an email so I'll let you know what happens-if anything. I get that he's busy but it's bad business if you can't inform others what's going on.


----------



## entropy (Oct 31, 2011)

Indeed. I appreciate it, thanks


----------



## Sirhc401 (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree. Now it is really getting ridiculous with no contact. It is getting late in the year. From what I understand reds are sometimes very difficult to breed. But they should have hatched by now. If he is having trouble with phone lines and emails. Then he needs to hope everyone is understanding.


----------



## slideaboot (Oct 31, 2011)

Ummmm...well, SOMEBODY got ahold of Bobby Hill. You have to get deep into the article, but he's DEFINITELY quoted. This was posted yesterday:

http://www.tampabay.com/news/environment/wildlife/article1199041.ece


----------



## spark678 (Oct 31, 2011)

there was a big article on invaders in Florida in the st.pete times yesterday. I am trying to get a hold of one. The tegu was one of the reptiles on the front page and they labeled it giant Argentine tegu. If I get a hold of one I will scan it. 

And I agree with bobby. thanks for my new sig!


----------

